# Any have problems with electrical system and door locks?



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

My car will lock its self on occation, which is both annoying and dangerous... i used to warm it up with the door closed, but now i have to leave the door ajar for fear it will lock itself. (I found out the hard way...)

Also, at times the door will not unlock properly, it unlocks and relocks immediately. (You can simulate this by unlocking your door and immediately locking it.) Thats what happens, only i only hit the unlock button, or only use the key to unlock it, and I have to time pulling the handle to get the door open.

Sometimes i've heard a clicking from under the dash.

Any thought?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Take it to the dealership. This is a common problem. I believe they have to replace the lock cylinder switch to resolve the issue.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Take it to the dealership. This is a common problem. I believe they have to replace the lock cylinder switch to resolve the issue.



Funny you say that. The other night i left my car running with my friend in it. Came back went to open the door and it was locked, my friend unlocked it and said " I thought u locked the doors with me in it" BUT altima has the feature where u can't lock the doors if car is running and ur not in the car. So I thought i was just losing my mind right. Later that night, i stayed in the car, he ran into the store, came back and guess what, his door locked. Maybe we touched it by accident right?? SOOOOOOO then i read this and Im saying, maybe im not crazy becuz i too have heard the click sound and it almost sounds as if it is comming from around the ignition or under the steering wheel. BUT heres my BIGGEST prob. I JUST hit 36,000 miles and my warrenty is UP. So let me know if you do end up looking into problem, as far as cost, of course unless u are still under warranty. Oh and I don't have any trouble with the "so-called alarm" in the car. I went ahead and put an alarm system in.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

My warranty is up too. You may just want to call the dealer to see how much it will run you.


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

*It's still under warranty... but still having trouble.*

The dealer says they can't reproduce the problem, so it's very difficult to fix.

I am starting to get mad, since if it happens when i get out of my car and close the door to get my son out for daycare and he is locked in my running car, someone at Nissan will hear from a lawyer.

If i were you, i'd bring it in and tell them that you reported the problem before the 36000 miles, and that some other dealer couldn't find anything wrong with it... or you may be able to say that it started happening a long time ago, but since you couldn't reproduce it you didn't want to waste their time...

it's worth a shot, and with the right amount of screaming and yelling you might get it fixed free or for the cost of parts....


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

well the thing with "another dealer looked at it" is that it would then be in the history of the car. The dealership could look up the VIN and know exactly all the service Nissan did that that car.


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

*They found the problem...*

It seems that the door has a problem where water can get in it, so the "fix" is to clean the switch, and then goop it up with some kind of electrical connection compound that keeps the connection good. Didn't take long. It is somehow related to a code FC9003027. I don't really understand how.

It should be cheap to fix. 

I'd play the safety card and try to get it for free. Some yelling in a showroom while busy could help if they seem unwilling.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

1969iggy said:


> It seems that the door has a problem where water can get in it, so the "fix" is to clean the switch, and then goop it up with some kind of electrical connection compound that keeps the connection good. Didn't take long. It is somehow related to a code FC9003027. I don't really understand how.
> 
> It should be cheap to fix.
> 
> I'd play the safety card and try to get it for free. Some yelling in a showroom while busy could help if they seem unwilling.



funny you say that too cause sometimes i notice when i drive or turn rather...i hear water gushing around in tha door...and it does it on nice dayz...hence when is not cold enuf for the water to freeze...i will call nissan to see if they can help since my warrenty is over by couple hundred miles....
I'll tell them that someone at their nissan told me they couldnt reproduce the problem and if they go to reference that in the computer......hey, it isn't my fault their workers are incompetant and forgot to note my account...


----------

